# Helper Qualifications



## Zubo9231 (May 22, 2008)

Im trying to get a job for the summer with a electrical contractor. I would just like to know what qualifications would you need and what type of stuff should i know?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

1) The ability and willingness to be on time *every* day wherever the job site may be.
(if you aren't there, not much else will matter)

2) Mechanical aptitude. Experience with tools and hardware doing almost anything.
3) Ability and willingness to follow direction.
4) Understand you won't get paid much until you prove yourself.

There is more, but if you have those you're a golden boy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Show up when and where you're supposed to.
2. Show up ready to work.
3. Really work.
4. Turn your cell phone off.
5. Lose the orange Mohawk and the bling. Pull your g**-*****d pants up.
6. Don't be afraid to ask questions.
7. Read in your spare time. Learn as much as you can.
8. Stick around here.... you'll learn a lot just reading the forum.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Zubo9231 said:


> Im trying to get a job for the summer with a electrical contractor. I would just like to know what qualifications would you need and what type of stuff should i know?


 Most contractors will know on the first day if you can cut it or not. You say "helper" not apprentice. Apprentices are usually accepted pretty quick as the company and the guys on the ground know you had to jump through some hoops just to get an apprenticeship. In your circumstance you are walking into a job where you have no idea what your job will be and what you will be doing. Just the ability to get to work on time everyday and do your best to get along with others may be all you need. Be ready to be a grunt. Dig, pull, clean up, anything that the electricians don't like to do. I hope you do not get offended easy as kidding around on the jobsite is inevitable. Qualifications for a Helper: 1) Be ready to work for almost nothing. 2) Be in good shape. ( you will need it) 3) Have a good pair of work shoes. Steel toe if required. 4) Have basic tools for the trade. (ask) 5) Keep mouth shut and LISTEN to the knowledgeable tradesmen. If they see you want to learn, they will go the extra mile for you. (maybe) GOOD LUCK


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Zubo9231 said:


> Im trying to get a job for the summer with a electrical contractor. I would just like to know what qualifications would you need and what type of stuff should i know?


5) It may be beneficial if you don't have any visible tatoos or piercings.

6) The 'on time' recommendation is priceless.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

never give lip to a journeyman, you'll be right out of a job quick as snot. Even if your right shut up and dig the hole, the lead man will take the brunt of the force. I know this from experience.

Your going to make dirt for money for awhile, depending on wether your going to head union or not you can make alot of money very quickly. I literally doubled my yearly income in 7 months of being an apprentice. In other words show the boss you want to make electrical work a career not a job.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 1. Show up when and where you're supposed to.
> 2. Show up ready to work.
> 4. Turn your cell phone off.
> 5. Lose the orange Mohawk and the bling. Pull your g**-*****d pants up.


:thumbsup::thumbup:

Have a valid drivers license too.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Be Honest

Be On Time

Be there in your head

Good Luck


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Get Rid Of The Cigarettes!


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Helpers are also known as gophers and how much they can learn about the trade depends on how good the people they work with are. You can learn a lot of poor methods as a helper, especially when those you work with may have learned what they know by being helpers.

Any trade schools where you are?


----------



## Zubo9231 (May 22, 2008)

Any trade schools where you are?[/quote]


Ya i actually am graduating a 2 year residential wiring school next week.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wasn't this just done...where's the link?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Brian... if it isn't caught by the first two posts, the thread is supposed to run to 30 at least before mentioning the 20 other similar ones. Sheesh, and I thought you knew your way around the forums by now.

Besides, at this point the thread is going to veer to the relative (lack of) merit in a pay your own way trade school vs the all paid for you ABC, IEC or IBEW model.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> wasn't this just done...where's the link?


OK, here it is.

No, wait, it's this one.

Dang. I'm confused now. Maybe it's this one.

Oh, crap. I think you mean this one.

Or this thread. Or do you mean this one?

Holy Cow... Dejá Vu! I don't know..... maybe you refer to this thread.

This might help. This is relevant. If you're in the UK, try this one.

Been there. Done that. And this.

(You know, I'm begining to feel like the characters in the Monty Python _Self-Defense_ skit.)​ 






 
"We've done the passion fruit."​ 
"We done oranges, apples, grapefruit..."​ 
"Lemons..... plums...."

"Mangoes in syrup...."​


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bryan I am a bit south of you and thus my IQ is a bit lower....MY BAD.


You Said



> Brian... if it isn't caught by the first two posts, the thread is supposed to run to 30 at least before mentioning the 20 other similar ones. Sheesh, and I thought you knew your way around the forums by now.
> 
> Besides, at this point the thread is going to veer to the relative (lack of) merit in a pay your own way trade school vs the all paid for you ABC, IEC or IBEW model.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Brian... if it isn't caught by the first two posts, the thread is supposed to run to 30 at least before mentioning the 20 other similar ones. ....


Darn. I mis-counted and listed 21.


----------



## david951 (Jun 7, 2008)

Somewhat off topic... does the hours working as a "helper" count towards apprenticeship hours? What's the difference between a helper and a apprentice?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

david951 said:


> Somewhat off topic... does the hours working as a "helper" count towards apprenticeship hours? What's the difference between a helper and a apprentice?


 
"helper" not enrolled into a proper apprenticeship program (cheap labor)

"apprentice" getting schooling in practical and theory sides of a trade along with OTJ training


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

david951 said:


> Somewhat off topic... does the hours working as a "helper" count towards apprenticeship hours? What's the difference between a helper and a apprentice?


You can't accrue hours until you are enrolled in an apprenticeship. (As far as I know)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

*Don't whine*, *complain*, bragg, talk excessivly. 
Curb the M.Fing and GDing to you private life.

Did anyone mention show up on time? That means 15 minutes before the clock starts running. I always tried to beat the foreman. While some will tell you that start time is start time, the 15 minutes shows you are a GOOD WORKER.


----------

